

Operation Developer Love - bdb
http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/417

======
dasil003
Facebook has for the most part burnt their bridge with me. I won't take client
work with a significant Facebook component simply due to the risk of it.

However I welcome the announcement, and the possibility that over time they
could improve the situation and win me back. It is truly a remarkable
platform, and in my opinion would be perfect with just a little more
stability, communication and responsiveness to bugs.

------
qhoxie
This post is especially relevant and worth a read given all the recent talk
here of the facebook platform. I'll remain a skeptic, but the sincerity of
this message gives me some hope that things really will change.

He phrases this as an attempt to regain "our" trust, which implies an
understanding that they have lost it. I suppose this is the best we could ask
for - here's hoping for the best.

------
j_baker
"109 new bugs were reported in Bugzilla"

I'm not sure that a post about developer love should contain the word
"Bugzilla" unless the sentence begins with "We're migrating away from..."

~~~
wanderr
I prefer BZ over most other bug tracking solutions I've seen. It's ugly but
that's fixable.

------
indigoviolet
As a Facebook employee not involved with Platform, I'll say that I've seen
(from afar) a lot of people realizing this needs lots of fixing and working to
improve things.

------
natch
As long as Yujuan Bao is the one charged with writing the docs for the iOS
Facebook Connect, I don't believe you. He may be a great guy, but his English,
frankly, sucks and he shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a README commit bit.

------
dacort
I hope they stick to their word on this. I'm tired of the search results on
the Graph API disappearing for hours at a time.

------
basicxman
Missing one thing, Zuckerberg should've posted it.

